# my husband found a fancy white pigeon



## kristinawoods (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi!

We live in the Portland Oregon area. Several fancy pigeons have been found and so far no one is claiming them. I do not see any bands on his feet/legs. He has very feathered feet and it would probably not be a good idea to band him anyway. I have him in a large wire dog kennel in the guest room with some maple branches for perches, mineral grit and am feeding him wild bird seed. He seems to like the black sunflower seeds the best. Any suggestions on how to find the owner? He looks very healthy. He coos when I feed him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Kristina...I'm in Portland and would be happy to come and get him if you call me, or you can bring him to me.
503-957-8505

I'm also happy to give you instructions for keeping a Pigeon happy...food and proper st up, if you would rather keep him.
If the bird doesn't have a leg band, it's really difficult to find the owner.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, without a band there really is no way to find the owner. You could post a local ad, but that could get all sorts of people.

Keeping him or adopting him out would be the way to go.

-Hilly


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Aaaaaaaah...Charis...it didn't take long for them to find you, eh ? Hotel was vacant all of 48 hours ???? 

Kristina...Charis can help you out...you should see her house !


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I did talk to Kristina and I think she is going to keep the bird...at least for the time being. I'm here as back up to answer questions of if she needs me to take over care.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh we need pic! what happend to the other fancy pigeons?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> oh we need pic! what happend to the other fancy pigeons?


She doesn't know but is going to try and find out. The very odd thing about all of this is that the location where this one was found, is very close to a rescue I made in 2006 which finally lead me to Pigeon Talk because I was looking for a home for the bird. The Pigeon I rescued back then was also a fancy one with feathered feet. That bird is now with BirdBarn, living in his wonderful Pigeon resort.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well you have come full circle uh. lol.....hope the rest are getting some help.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job Charis. . .as usual.  I'm glad she is able to (and interested in) keeping him for now. Maybe we have another new member.


----------

